# Happy Thanksgiving!



## Lissa (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## 2bunmom (Nov 23, 2005)

Lissa, thank you for theThanksgiving bunny pictures!!! Don't know where youfound them but they are sweet.  Hopeeveryone on the forum has a good relaxing Thanksgiving with family andfriends. Take care Happy Turkeyday!!! :bunnydance:Love Beckie, Trixie and Trouble


----------



## bunsforlife (Nov 23, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving!

Tis the time of year to give thanks =) and I am thankful formy bunnies, my family and of course all the crazy bunnypeople! Dont know where I'd be without ya'll!



:bunnydance:


----------



## JimD (Nov 23, 2005)

*HappyThanksgivingEveryone!!*

*~JimD &amp; the crew*


----------



## shadow10978 (Nov 23, 2005)

Happy Turkey day early lol  I problywont be on tomorrow as I have TONS and TONS of cooking to do. Butthankfully its just gonna be us's and the bunnies which is a help withthe way i have been feeling lately.


----------



## bunsforlife (Nov 23, 2005)

I have two turkeys... 

Together they weigh more then the whole Camelot bunch...

Dont I wish I woulda ordered ham instead of Turkey... wasnt expecting a free giant turkey :shock:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 23, 2005)

Patti, Sparkyand Scooter hope that everyone has a safe and happy ThanksgivingDay.




[align=center]



[/align]


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 23, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving to all friends 'Across thePond' 

Jan


----------



## BunnyMom (Nov 23, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

Of course I work for just about the only company in NYC that won'tclose early today AND is actually open on Friday!:X (I don'tknow why - almost everyone is taking the day off includingme!) And after all the OT we've had to put inlately! The least they could do is bring in some champagnearound 3:00.

The up side is that our office is directly across from Macy's and we'vebeen hearing the rehearsals for tomorrow's parade all week.I thought of coming in to watch the parade from the office, but we'reon the 34th street side, so I don't think we'll be able to seemuch. Better to watch from my comfy couch!

Hope everyone has a great holiday!

Donna, Scott, Hef, Skittles &amp; JawsII


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 23, 2005)

Those are so cute, Lissa!

I wish I could be home for Thanksgiving (couldn't go home last yeareither), but being so close, as if I'm going to do any traveling rightnow, much less across the border to the States!

I'm also not making a turkey dinner this year, just not in the mood nordo I have the motivation to do so. With me, it'd have to be all ornothing. I make everything from scratch, and just don't feel likedealing with it. Besides, hubby has to work anyway. No worries though,I made a huge spread for the Canadian Thanksgiving, so it's not like Ihaven't gorged.....errr....enjoyed a nice turkey dinner already.


----------



## holland (Nov 23, 2005)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!!!!! Thisis my favorite time of year. I will be cooking all day, sweetpotatoes, and dessert are my take alongs. We go to my parentsfirst, then to the in-laws in the evening. Then Fridaymorning we're off to a triple show for the kiddos.

Wishing everyone many blessings, and safe traveling.


----------



## FlopsnWills (Nov 23, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving Everybody! From: Natalie, William, and Charlie!

(I love those Thanksgiving bunny photos!)


----------



## Saffy (Nov 23, 2005)

Happiest Thanksgiving ... x x x Lots ofhappy and loving thoughts wending their way over to you all.. x x x


----------



## DaisyNBuster (Nov 23, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving to all!






Vickie xxxxxx


----------



## Lissa (Nov 23, 2005)

Happy "Tofurkey" Day for vegetarians. :wink:


----------



## JimD (Nov 23, 2005)

*Lissa wrote: *


> Happy "Tofurkey" Day for vegetarians. :wink:


:laugh:



I'm picturing tofu in the shape of a turkey

(kind of like the "Spam Lamb" from M*A*S*H)


----------



## Lissa (Nov 23, 2005)

:disgust:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 23, 2005)

:USA:

:bunnydance:HAPPYTHANKSGIVING EVERYONE !!!:bunnydance:


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 23, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving American Buddies.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 23, 2005)

*JimD wrote:*


> *Lissa wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Happy "Tofurkey"Day for vegetarians. :wink:
> ...


We can actually get a veggie chicken breast here, shaped like, well, like a chicken breast . Very tastey too!

Jan


----------



## FreddysMom (Nov 23, 2005)

Happy Turkey day everyone!!!!!! 

(too bad I have to work! :X)

and for whomever may be going out for dinner .. be nice to your waitress ..we will be running our butts off that day!


----------



## BunnyMom (Nov 23, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> Happy Turkey day everyone!!!!!!
> 
> (too bad I have to work! :X)
> 
> and for whomever may be going out for dinner .. be nice to your waitress ..we will be running our butts off that day!



That should apply EVERY DAY, not just Thanksgiving. Those ofus who've worked in food service know how exhausting it can be,especially on a holiday.

Sorry you have to work, FreddysMom. Hope you get a lot of good tips and friendly customers!


----------



## Ty-bee (Nov 23, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!

I hadn't planned on making dinner because Aaron isn't here. Ihave however changed my plans last minute....I figured it wasn't fairto the kids to give it up just because daddy wasn't going to behere. Plus I'm sure Aaron would want us to have itanyway. 

Shannon


----------



## bluebird (Nov 23, 2005)

Happy thanksgiving everyone.I probably wont behere either as i invited my parents and brothers and sisters and theirkids ,so im cooking a turkey. i spent today making pies andbuns.bluebird


----------



## pamnock (Nov 24, 2005)

[align=center]*Wishingeveryone a peaceful and safe Thanksgiving from the Nockfamily!*[/align]
[align=center]




[/align]
[align=center][/align]
[align=left]We're spending a quiet day at home. Son Billywill be over for dinner -- daughter Stephanie had to work [/align]
[align=left]It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas here with allthe snow -- hope everyone is keeping toasty warm and has given outsidebunns plenty of hay or straw to burrow into![/align]
[align=left]My thoughts are with the families going through hardshipsthis season and to those families who are unable to be together.[/align]
[align=left]If you have been fortunate this year, please remember togive a little to someone else. Matthew is very excitedaboutpicking aname off the angel tree next week,and can't wait to go shopping [/align]
[align=left]Pam[/align]
[align=left][/align]
[align=left][/align]


----------



## dajeti2 (Nov 24, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone.

We are having ours on Sunday. Today we just going to have anice day at home. I have so much to be thankful, this forum and it''smembers are just a few.

Everyone have a safe and happy holiday.

Tina, Dale, Jeremy, Otis, Christa, Hopi, Stormy, Koda &amp; Norman


----------



## stanleysmommy (Nov 24, 2005)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL!!:colors: 

From Stanley and Me! :bunnydance:


----------



## sfritzp (Nov 24, 2005)

Hope everyone's day was blessed!
Please check out this link for a good laugh

http://www.msn.americangreetings.com/view.pd?i=382219626&amp;m=1652&amp;rr=y&amp;sou


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 24, 2005)

Happy Bird Day to You :bunnydance:

Happy Bird Day to You :colors:

Happy Bird Day, Dear Americaaaa... :USAflagwaving:

Happy Bird Day To Youuuu :bouquet:


ray: for those not home for the holiday this year.

(I think I ate every single thing that went into your card today. :no: )

http://www.jacquielawson.com/viewcard.asp?code=CF28837061

-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 25, 2005)

I spent literally hours on the phone talking tomy dad and stepmom, and two of my brothers. Oh, and emailing back andforth with my mom all day, as she worked because she plans on leavingat the drop of a hat when she gets the call from us.

Still, it wasn't a bad day for me! I thought I'd be lonely andeverything, but I really wasn't. Was sort of nice just chatting on thephone and laying low, not having to run visiting everywhere. 

Ok, I do miss turkey sandwiches already....


----------

